# Feather rock



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone using 'feather rock' ?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What is it/ where is it from?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Dennis,

Description: http://www.cichlidforum.com/articles/diy_featherrock.php

Picture:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It definately has potential, the trick would be finding peices small and interesting enough to look natural in a scape. Let me know if you find an easy source


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Dennis, 

I have access to small pieces but the question is "Is this rock suitable for aquarium?" since its sharp ala "lava rock / volcanic glass."


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

That's some nice looking stuff. I think the edges could pose some problems if it hasn't been smoothed out some. Have you had a chance to look at it fairly closely? Is it rough like regular lava rock? If anything, this could be great stuff to attache ferns and mosses.

Bailin


----------

